# MARANTZ SR6013 9.2-Ch won't turn on (need repair) help



## soundoff (Oct 3, 2007)

Mods - please move if wrong location.

ANYONE - my unit turns on briefly but shuts down immediately ! Local repair shop won't "spend his time" to fix says its too complicated and would cost more in his time than it's worth :-(

Suggestions on what / how to check ?

Visual inspection revealed nothing. electrolytic caps all intact, fuses good.

Possibly an amp channel blown but how to confirm ?

thanks in advance
-Scott


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Most modern electronics have a POST, power on self test. During that phase of initialization various aspects of functionality are checked and if something is amiss the system will tell it to do X in response (if-then-else kind of thing). Generally "X" is some type of visual or audible indication, a diagnostic code displayed on the front panel or a series of beeps for example. Shutting down almost immediately after power on suggests an issue in the power supply chain - maybe even a short - and the unit is likely shutting down as a protection mechanism. Was their a power surge or outage recently? A lighting strike perhaps?

The repair shop would need something called a schematic to troubleshoot. That's the engineering diagram the manufacturer creates when the product is being developed. It would allow him/her to go through the circuits and find the culprit. Without it they would be probing in the dark, unless something was visually blown. Depending upon the age and initial cost of the unit it might not be worth pursuing a repair.


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

Your only HOPE is a repair center that is Authorized to repair Marantz products. Modern electronics are essentially NOT repairable. Today "repairs" are done by replacing entire circuit boards. The Marantz web site will identify repair depots that support Marantz products. Chances are, any electronic repair shop today could repair a Marantz receiver from 1970, but NOT one from 2019. The other consideration is... how do you know the repair would be less expensive that buying another AVR, used? There is an EXCELLENT chance that a used version of your AVR will cost no more than the repairs on the one you have now.


----------



## jbeemon (Dec 17, 2012)

Your Marantz 6013 is a very nice unit. Before you give up on it, there are some things you can trouble shoot. First, check your speaker cables, both where they attach to the speaker terminals on the back of the receiver and on the back of the speakers. You don't say how the speaker wires are attached. Whether using banana plugs, bare wire, etc., make sure none of the wires are touching each other (either at the receiver or the speakers). This will cause a short and you will experience exactly what you are describing. Try unhooking the speaker wires from the receiver, then turn it on. If the speaker wires are shorting, then with the wires unhooked, the receiver should start up and stay on. If it shuts down again with the wires unhooked, then you know you probably have internal problems. Whether it's worth repairing is something you will have to decide, but I can't see repair charges running anywhere near the ~$900 I've seen some used ones selling for.


----------

